# Fisrst bid !! Here we go!!



## MainePlowGuy (Oct 13, 2008)

Ok, I've searched a lot and found just about all of the answers I was looking for. I 'v thinned the heard down to just a few questions.

(Comm) If you are pricing per push say 100.00 with say a 2" trigger does that mean every time 2" accumulates you head back and hit it again for another 100.00?

If plowing a restaurant that's going to have cars in it all day. If charging per push would you charge a full push even though you would only be pushing the lanes during the day? And then again at night when you scraped the whole lot down?

I'm going to quote the below lot at 150/push (2" trig) 150/salt. The lot is 273 x 192 comes out to 46,000 sq after taking out the building.

I'd rather quote the season, using Mick's formula and last year's snow fall 90". 90 / 2 = 45 x 150 = 6750 + salt

The guy i called for specs said "the last guy just broke everything down" I asked him a couple of questions "Per push or for the season?" I could tell he was confused. If i can't get the manager i guess i could just give to diff estimates?

Does that sound like too much?

Thanks for the insight, and also the constructive criticism I'm sure to get.

P.S. I'm guessing there are not alot of Floridians in here, so.... GO REDSOX


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

i dont like all that "per push" stuff, and neither do customers ive talked to. in my mind its much easier to give a seasonal rate, or say your parking lot is $X amount for 1-6", $X amount for 7-12", and $X amount for 12"+. Regardless how many times you plow it (or how complete you plow it if there are cars around). From my experience when people hear "per push" and you tell them it depends on the storm how many times you push, they get scared that its in your hands and you could come out 4 times if need be, then they get the bill and arent happy. Just my opinion, and the things i listed works best in my experience.


----------



## MainePlowGuy (Oct 13, 2008)

"parking lot is $X amount for 1-6", $X amount for 7-12", and $X amount for 12"+. Regardless how many times you plow it"

So basicaly per storm no matter how many times, and price dependes on accumulation? If they want you back every time 2" accumulates this is prbably not the way to go right? 

Just trying to get on the same page.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

.............


MainePlowGuy;609844 said:


> So basicaly per storm no matter how many times, and price dependes on accumulation?
> CORRECT
> If they want you back every time 2" accumulates this is prbably not the way to go right?
> I GUESS NOT. If the storm happens overnight and you get 4" youre not going to show up twice. So in that regard, you would only be getting paid once as you would be per push. But can also work in your favor if its a larger amount and you have to show up a couple times during the day. This form of bidding never worked out too good for anyone i know, because it leaves too much to be decided by the contractor and the customer always had questions. But i know this method works good for a ton of guys on here.


----------



## MainePlowGuy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks BOSS


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

we use per push with mostly retail clients


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

For me

If I do the entire lot, it's the per push rate
If i just clear the lanes (or like we get a lot of wind drifts), I just charge hourly (actually by the minute, but same thing).
Not fair to charge for the whole thing, I didn't do the whole thing, but I was there, I do expect to get paid.

Sometimes the snow comes so fast, you simply can't keep up, there's already 6" on the ground. Sometimes it just slowly accumulates over like 36 hours.

I try to have something cleared before people go to work/get to the store (7am say), go thru and push the lanes, clear the walks before they go to lunch. (before noon) and before they all go home. (4pm ish)
then clear the entire thing the following morning.

It makes sense, people seem to like it and the lot is clear, but they only get dinged for a full push twice (assuming it's still snowing).


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

maybe draw up an agreement "per storm" eg 1-6" $400.00 6-9 etc.(2 pushes)(you name the price) includes one push at 3" then return for clean-up when parking lot is empty. a complaint you may hear from the customer is entrances plowed in by other contactors or municipality plow operater as someone else had mentioned in a post.


----------



## MainePlowGuy (Oct 13, 2008)

Does 275.00 per app for salt soud way to hig on this lot (46,000 sq feet) The is 3x cost of the salt at 20# per 1000sq ft. i'vr herd that's the going rate on here. Seems like alot, but what the heck do i know?


----------

